# G83 drill cycle



## bpimm (May 27, 2013)

I need to drill 4 holes in a row. I wrote the following gcode and it works in the editor but on the machine it center drills the 4 locations then drills the full depth hole 4 times at the first location.. I wrote the first cycle and then cut and pasted it for the second and changed the depth. I don't get it....

I'm fairly new to writing gcode. Using mach3, Geckodrive G540 machine is a Grizzly G1007 round column bench top.

Thanks 
Brian

%
(FILENAME: Pivot Block X 4 drill.nc)
(STOCK/BLOCK, 6.5, .5, 2, -0.000, .5, 2)
G20G64G17
G90
(TOOL/Centerdrill)
M6 T1
M3 S1000
G0X0.0000Y0.0000Z0.1000
G0X.75Y-.25
G83 R.03 Z-.15 Q.1 P.5 L4 F2
X2.175
X3.6
X5.025
G0Z.1
M6 T2(5/16 Drill)
G0X.75Y-.25
G83 R.03 Z-2.1 Q.1 P.5 L4 F2
X2.175
X3.6
X5.025
G0Z.1
M5
(END)
(OF PROGRAM)
%


----------



## bpimm (May 27, 2013)

Figured it out.


----------



## brucer (May 27, 2013)

(FILENAME: Pivot Block X 4 drill.nc)
(STOCK/BLOCK, 6.5, .5, 2, -0.000, .5, 2)
(Centerdrill)
G90G00G54X.75Y-.25
G43Z1.0H1M3S1000
G98G81 Z-.1R.05 F2
X2.175
X3.6
X5.025
G0G80Z3.0
G91G28Z0Y0
M6 T2(5/16 Drill)
G90G00G54X.75Y-.25
G43Z1.0H2M3S800
G98 G83 Z-2.1 R.05Q.1 F2
X2.175
X3.6
X5.025
G0Z3.0
G91G28Z0Y0
T1M6
M30


----------

